
Don't Break the Internet - Stanford Law Review - dwynings
http://www.stanfordlawreview.org/online/dont-break-internet
======
Gopman
As a law student I feel this is a great perspective that gets overlooked in
most discussion of SOPA/Protect-IP. Truly terrifying that the fate of the
internet may ultimately end up on the SCOTUS docket given the view of due
process rights with regards to the pre-hearing deprivation of property as a
balancing act between the interests of the parties and not an inalienable
right. Probably a good rule overall, but incredibly scary in this context with
this court.

